# Border Patrol Agent Robert Wimer Rosas



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Border Patrol Agent Robert Wimer Rosas 
*United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - Border Patrol
U.S. Government*
End of Watch: Thursday, July 23, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 30
*Tour of Duty:* 3 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, July 23, 2009
*Incident Location:* California
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* At large
Border Patrol Agent Robert Rosas was shot and killed while on patrol near Campo, California, at approximately 9:15 pm. He was shot multiple times after exiting his patrol vehicle on the Shockey Truck Trail along the border.

Agent Rosas had served with the Border Patrol for three years. He is survived by his wife, 2-year-old son, and 11-month-old daughter.
Agency Contact Information
United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - Border Patrol
1300 Pennsylvania Ave, NW
Room 6.5E
Washington, DC 20229

Phone: (202) 344-3532

_*Please contact the United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - Border Patrol for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Agent Rosas.


----------



## EBostonBP (Feb 12, 2007)

RIP Brother. DHS has 3 suspects in custody in San Jose, CA who may have had involvement with the murder. They were arrested at a hospital. At least one was seeking medical attention. Another suspect in Mexico is in custody. He was in possession of a USBP issue HK P2000 Pistol.


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

EBostonBP said:


> RIP Brother. DHS has 3 suspects in custody in San Jose, CA who may have had involvement with the murder. They were arrested at a hospital. At least one was seeking medical attention. Another suspect in Mexico is in custody. He was in possession of a USBP issue HK P2000 Pistol.


Keep us posted!!

RIP Agent Rosas


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Agent Rosas. This is really getting to be a rough year for LEO's around the country.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

RIP Agent Rosas. Thoughts and prayers for your Family.


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------

